# Eyelash pit vipers



## Varanoidea (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there any legal avenue of getting these in aust?


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah Gumtree.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 14, 2013)

Become a Zoo


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 14, 2013)

Become an MP and change legislation, should only take about forever...


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 14, 2013)

Saaaaaaaad.  they are so pretty.


----------

